# Swift royale 540



## turner53 (Dec 11, 2006)

On my motorhome a swift royale 540, the little plastic angled bracket that holds up the blind runner on the rear door is broken, any ideas where I could get one of these parts fro.
Cheers


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Try using the search and type in caravan breakers.this will bring you to the threads that have already mentioned this, as i cannot remember the info.
good luck.


----------

